# A Small Request



## JohnDrake (Mar 19, 2008)

Admins,  would you be willing to close my account? Delete it if possible.  If you can do neither would you please give my account a perma ban? (I don't want anyone else to use it like the SpikeyBryan account that one day showed up on my computer.)

I have recently become very concerned with security issues on this site.  There has also been an influx of low quality users, shitty posts and constant flame war topics.  GBAtemp has forever been soiled by an exodus from Gamefaqs.  And the funny thing is, the mods get a big kick out of watching flame wars.  Do it for the lulz, right assholes?

I do not believe I will return to the forums. (Having recently sold my last PSP, one of the few reasons I came here in the first place.)

So I'd like to say its been fun but it hasn't.  The Mods are assholes, the forums are full of bickering, and the very point of coming to this forum (attaining information) has been made obsolete by bigger, better sites.

So as they say in the East, Sayonara Assholes.

Or as they say in my neck of the woods: Be Seeing You.


----------



## JPH (Mar 19, 2008)

Ha, GBAtemp forums are nice 'n clean for the most part.

I can assure you that the moderators don't enjoy watching flame wars...

But your loss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Don't come back, please.


----------



## JohnDrake (Mar 19, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Ha, GBAtemp forums are nice 'n clean for the most part.
> 
> I can assure you that the moderators don't enjoy watching flame wars...
> 
> ...



Certainly will not.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 19, 2008)

I've come to the conclusion that you are very bitter for some reason.  Why let it bother you that we have an influx of newer users?  The more the merrier.  Just don't read topics that bother you and don't let everything get to you.  In any case, the mods on this forum are some of the best on the internet so I have no idea why you've decided to come out and flame them essentially inciting the very thing that was annoying you the most: flame wars.

Anywho, cheers.


----------



## JPH (Mar 19, 2008)

JohnDrake said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't say we will miss you, as we won't.

Don't understand why you have to be so bitter for no reason...

But anywho, cheers.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 19, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> JohnDrake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you mocking me?


----------



## adgloride (Mar 19, 2008)

If the delete you account, you've got time for that EMO haircut.


----------



## Orc (Mar 19, 2008)

JohnDrake said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just don't log on or go back to the place.
I already PM'd shaunj66 before to delete my account too but he didn't. (serious)

EDIT: Also, why didn't you PM a mod or admin in the first place? Why make a post like this?
Do you think it will improve the place just because some nobody like you think it sucks?
You're just like all the crap members here, whoring for attention I guess.


----------



## Lyuse (Mar 19, 2008)

Goodbye


----------



## TLSpartan (Mar 19, 2008)

This is the person who gave me all the Metal Slugs........


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 19, 2008)

Sure, account disabled until an admin bans it.

Have a nice day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(And we're not _that_ bad, right?)


----------

